# BINGE!



## Jukuren (Sep 17, 2010)

midnight marks my one week BLD binge... im not gonna do anything else but 3x3 BLD solves lol. right now i use pochman but only T and Y perms... so hopefully by the end of the week i can get better with setup and memo. I use visual memo... tried letters, couldnt do it tho... thinkin about going to one syllable sounds... turn it into a song or jungle... i seem to remember songs better lol.
wish me luck


----------



## Joker (Sep 17, 2010)

Jukuren said:


> midnight marks my one week BLD binge... im not gonna do anything else but 3x3 BLD solves lol. right now i use pochman but only T and Y perms... so hopefully by the end of the week i can get better with setup and memo. I use visual memo... tried letters, couldnt do it tho... thinkin about going to one syllable sounds... turn it into a song or jungle... i seem to remember songs better lol.
> wish me luck



G'luck


----------



## yoruichi (Sep 17, 2010)

do bld avgs of 100 ftw


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 17, 2010)

I wouldn't wanna practise too much of Old Pochmann for edges..setup moves are ugly sometimes and it's just slow. When you get comfortable enough (say around 3mins?) then you should switch to M2 for edges.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 17, 2010)

yoruichi said:


> do bld avgs of 100 ftw



I'd do this but after about 15-20 solves I pull on the blindfold and forget everything straight away.


----------



## Jukuren (Sep 17, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> I wouldn't wanna practise too much of Old Pochmann for edges..setup moves are ugly sometimes and it's just slow. When you get comfortable enough (say around 3mins?) then you should switch to M2 for edges.



ill check it out... any other suggestions? i mean your right, if ima spend so much time doin blds i might as well practice methods i plan on usein in the future


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 17, 2010)

Jukuren said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't wanna practise too much of Old Pochmann for edges..setup moves are ugly sometimes and it's just slow. When you get comfortable enough (say around 3mins?) then you should switch to M2 for edges.
> ...



M2 and Classic Pochmann corners is a good method, and the most important thing to train in the beginning isn't to lower your move count, but to track pieces and memorize well.


----------



## Jukuren (Sep 19, 2010)

Check out my blindfold... just finished it last night... added a little bit to the naruto headband. Made it padded on the underside so it seals around the eyes better. 







other pics of BLD's at the bowling ally lol


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 19, 2010)

That's an awesome blindfold.


----------

